# Outdoor Rabbit Exercise Pen



## bunnyluv96 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello there. I am wanting to take my bun outside to play and need a run for him. He'll have no part of being on a leash/harness. Also, it has to have a top b/c he is quite the leaper. I know what I want in my mind, something large, not a hutch but a run. Just like an outdoor pen. But I can't find anything like that anywhere! The closest I found was a great website but it was in the UK and they didnt' deliver to the US  Does anyone know where I can find a run in the US like that? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Jun 15, 2010)

Something like this- JCotton's run her dad built is fabulous! If anyone has ideas where I can find something like this inthe US Sunny and I would appreciate it  Thanks all! Oh and ....the cheaper the better  lol


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

If you want it to be in a permanent place than you can make a chain linked area.That's what I do for my rabbits.Then you could always put something like wire mesh over the top.I hope this helps


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 15, 2010)

You could just buy a couple dog x-pens and make a top. 1 pen covers 16sq ft, but if you connect 2 it would be more than twice that. The top could be a tarp or something similar. Some companies make tops for x-pens too. It would not be permanent, but would be easy to store when you are not using it. It could also be used inside if you needed it. 

If you wanted something more permanent, then it would probably be better to build something. If you are handy, you could get some 2X4s and wire mesh from and hardware store and build a pen or run. You would have to make it safe from predators (just in case) and make it sturdy enough to withstand the weather all year (even when the bun is not using it).


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 28, 2010)

You can buy a couple of cheap large dog cages and also use them. The biggest ones make excellent yard pens. You can also build round yard pens out of heavy duty chicken wire, or the shelves used for cc cages. 





















Mine are always supervised. If you want to keep them outside in it, I would suggest putting it in an area that is predator and dog proof.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 28, 2010)

Try your local pet store, or dog supply store.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 28, 2010)

They sell these at Petsmart. You could just add wire to the hutch side. The Large size is pretty big.


----------



## AquaticRex (Jun 30, 2010)

if you really want to be happy, just go to home depot and have them cut the wood you need, and get chicken wire  thats what i did, plus i got to be able to take pride when i looked at the custom rabbit run. its too big so i couldn't take it to north bay with me, but i'll just make another one. all you need is the right size wood and chicken wire and either zip ties or a heavy duty stapler. make sure to make a bottom for them too so they don't dig out...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's mine! We can move it, matter of fact, it's down now, soon to be more in shade.:biggrin:


----------



## Sabine (Jun 30, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> They sell these at Petsmart. You could just add wire to the hutch side. The Large size is pretty big.


I bought this very one here. Probably made in China and sold all over the world. I was actually very unhappy with it as it took 2 days and the buns had eaten through most of the wood at the bottom of the run. It needed major adjustments to make it usable


----------

